# *******lima******** de todo



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

creo q son nuevas fotos de la capital peruana, ojala no me equivoque, por que ahora entro poco a ssc.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

fayo estan bacanes tus fotos, felicitaciones y mas que todo creo k son nuevas, pero algunas no se ven derrepente las subistes mal. de tomas maneras estan chevres Lima se luce con mas fotos.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

libidito said:


> fayo estan bacanes tus fotos, felicitaciones y mas que todo creo k son nuevas, pero algunas no se ven derrepente las subistes mal. de tomas maneras estan chevres Lima se luce con mas fotos.


si estan muy buenas las fotos Libidito , y si, algo pasa a algunas fotos , ojala
Fayo que mande mas adelante el grupo de fotos que iba mandar , lo que no si es que van a ser de Tarapoto o Lima , de repente es de ambos , por que de Trujillo nada , je je


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

estan buenas las fotos, la mayoria novedosas.........buen aporte!


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

buenas fotos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ahora sí, me parece que son las mejores fotos que has sacado hasta ahora, las del interior como que no eran buenas, felicitaciones por tus fotos!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*de ayer*









lima de antaños


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*de ayer*


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Aun no siguen saliendo las fotos fayoooooooooooooooooooooo algo no estas haciendo bienn, friendlima si pss creo k de Trujillo no va a poner fotos, por que los trujillanos nos venimos con todooooooooo en fotos jajajajjaja


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! ,, pero trata de no repetirlas !


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*maaaasssssssssss*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*wenas fotos*

algunas q no salieron...!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos la de los edificios en fila, estan mostrasooss se ve bien el chocavento.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 



:jippo:


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encantaron las fotos , algunas si son nuevas ,muy bien !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

esta es la q + me gusta








:cheers:


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

si ,esta buena la foto


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

la vista desde este depa debe ser increible ! por un lado el Pacifico , por otro el parque ese de larcomar que no recuerdo su nombre y por otro un mini skyline ( Parque mar , y otros edificios ) ! wow


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

muy buenas tus fotos. me gusto mucho como se ve el puente en chorrilos de noche.

saludos


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, primera vez que las veo. Gracias fayo!


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

estan hermosas, por fin dejaron las fotos clásicas


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

fayo said:


>


Que desertico Lima, miren los cerros atras!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero claro que Lima es desértica, acaso lo dudabas????


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

mas de lima:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ha


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Los acantilados se ven espectaculares. Un poco mas de verde y unos cuantos edificios mas y quedaria super lindo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bella la foto del puente de los suspiros


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*hola*










haber esto:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

fayo said:


> haber esto:


WOW!!! excelente kay:


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

estan mostras la fotos, no las eh visto antes.

Buen aporte.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*sigue dando resultado mis aportes*

que opinan de estas fotos:


















luego muestro mas fotos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*que tal?*


----------

